# Which wire stripper are best for my new tool box



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

your wire strippers should be simple
the knipex looks good but there are too many moving parts.


----------



## Bindi (Aug 13, 2012)

there are few pairs of those, and similar to those getting about the workshop. They work well, but most of us just use our pliers.

Personally, I like the screw adjustable type, like the 11-02-160


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

WilliamRichards7400 said:


> Returning to trade after some years away, looking at wire strippers these look like a good choice Knipex 12-62-180 looks good on paper.
> 
> There are so many wire strippers to choose from any other thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.


These are all you need..http://www.toolbarn.com/klein-1003.html?ref=base&gclid=CNjtocD-gbUCFetDMgodXwIAHg


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> These are all you need..http://www.toolbarn.com/klein-1003.html?ref=base&gclid=CNjtocD-gbUCFetDMgodXwIAHg


for working on cars, and other piddly electrical systems of 12 volts or less.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

WilliamRichards7400 said:


> Returning to trade after some years away, looking at wire strippers these look like a good choice Knipex 12-62-180 looks good on paper.
> 
> There are so many wire strippers to choose from any other thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.


It depends on the work your preforming.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I carry a run of the mill pair of Klown strippers and a Klown Katapult. They're the only Klown tools I own anymore. FWIW, if you have a choice between Knipex and Klown, go Knipex.

Edit- I just looked at that Knipex stripper. That thing looks butt ugly. Stick with Knipex pliers...


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I am a HUGE fan of the new Milwaukee 6 in 1 wire strippers. :thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Anytime I have bought new strippers I have always tried them first. 
Bring a 12 & 14 solid and stranded with you. 
If its not a sealed package, try it there on the shelf. 
If its sealed, try it as soon as you walk outside & return if they aren't right.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ideal reflex t for me.


----------



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Ideal reflex t for me.


I agree with butcher Ideal strippers are the sh**


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep. Ideal reflex t all day.


----------



## mytoolbagistooheavy (Jan 24, 2013)

Ideal.

I also use a diamond cutter to strip wires.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Ideal here as well. Spent the better part of a week and extra cash getting some that were discontinued.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Look familiar? Craftsman ... guaranteed forever.


----------



## chadw (Jan 10, 2012)

Love my greenlee strippers


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.newark.com/ideal/45-092/...rue&MER=ACC_N_L5_ToolsHandAndWorkholding_None


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> for working on cars, and other piddly electrical systems of 12 volts or less.


What are you talking about,,,,?:blink:,,,Plumber


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you have a real need for an automatic stripper? Build control panels? 

I have a ton of auto strippers in the shop but I found if the get used heavy in the field they get damaged, gummed up with dirt, dust, metal shavings.

If you do get an auto stripper get an Ideal stripmaster or the Klein version.


----------



## Paul353 (Nov 18, 2012)

My choice:










Simple, reliable mechanism, but having the crimper, plier nose, small bolt cutters, and wire cutter blades makes it versatile without being cumbersome. The comfort handles are welcome when I'm spending my day doing connections.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

My choice:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

the little blue handled ones from Klien..be a man, you don't need that ergonomic sh*t.
.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> the little blue handled ones from Klien..be a man, you don't need that ergonomic sh*t.
> .


Then might be okay if you've got lady-sized lily-whites but my set of vise grips likes the ergonomic feel!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

wendon said:


> Then might be okay if you've got lady-sized lily-whites but my set of vise grips likes the ergonomic feel!!:laughing::laughing:


hahaha, did not mean to refer to you...that was chance. I'd used I think the Ideal ergonomic ones but Ibought the little blue ones and they work great


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The right pair of wire strippers for YOU are the ones that YOU like to use. 

Asking a question like this has never made a lot of sense to me.....everybody likes something different in a tool. Perfect example......you asked the question and got about 10 different answers and I personally agree with only one (guess which one :laughing and didn't really like the others much.

Maybe next we can pick your underwear for you too:jester::jester::laughing:


----------



## Paul353 (Nov 18, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> Maybe next we can pick your underwear for you too:jester::jester::laughing:


Sport boxers all the way.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the Ideal stripmaster for building panels and cabinets


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Seriously, how about you buy the wire strippers that YOU like to use, that YOU think will work best for YOU.

Sorry Rollie for stealing your thunder but whenever I read a thread like this, I just feel like face-palming myself.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Keep it simple.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Paladin GripP 10 wire strippers. Angled head, comfortable grips, dare I say "ergonomic"?

Looks like Greenlee stopped production of them after buying Paladin. I might have to track down a couple spares.


----------

